# Marlin model 55 12 ga



## jasonm2725 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Marlin model 55, 12 ga. Number 25551505 I am wondering what year it was made? Thanks


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

The year of manufacture for 25 = 1975.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Model 55 Bolt-Action Shotgun
This model is chambered for 12, 16, and 20 gauge, with Full or
adjustable choke and barrels of 26" or 28". It is a bolt-action
with 2-shot box magazine. The pistol grip stock is plain. This
model was manufactured between 1950 and 1965.


Has to be one of these two, according to serial number/yr of mfg. 
No price value requested, so none given.

Model 55S Slug Gun
This is the Model 55 with a 24" cylinder-bore barrel and rifle
sights. It was manufactured between 1974 and 1983.

Model 55 Goose Gun
This is the Model 55 with a 3" chambered, 36" Full choke 12-
ga. barrel and a recoil pad and sling. It was introduced in 1962.


----------



## jasonm2725 (Mar 18, 2009)

It is the model 55 goose gun. Thanks for the information.


----------

